# Vr6 powered miata progress



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Haltech up and running hopefully have tuning complete within the next week
http://i223.photobucket.com/albums/dd70/VR6MIATA/f9b978bc.jpg


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

this thing looks sweet. is that a turbo i see?


----------



## 78srx440 (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, can't wait to see more on this! We need videos...


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Tuned no load drivability last night, a radiator clamp must not have been tight enough and blew off. Fixing that today and also putting water temp sensors in different location was using heater core hose location but was slow to respond. Will be tuning under boost this evening at Mooretuned in Lakeland fl.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

you have my attention lol

opcorn:


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Trans adapter?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Literally said "Haha, what?" when I saw the picture. Subscribed for sure!


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

Trans adapter to use rx7 trans and crank adapter to use rx7 lightweight flywheel. I Justed pulled apart and checked timing car is falling off at 4500 will put back on dyno this week to see if fixed if not posibly coil or valve spring weak


----------



## petrified.rabbit (Jun 10, 2007)

Vr6mazda said:


> Trans adapter to use rx7 trans and crank adapter to use rx7 lightweight flywheel. I Justed pulled apart and checked timing car is falling off at 4500 will put back on dyno this week to see if fixed if not posibly coil or valve spring weak


about the conversion did you make it? willing to make a tdi/4 cylinder version?


great project!


----------



## Vr6mazda (Nov 6, 2011)

They use tdi in samuri's don't know if trans is available in 2wd or if bolt pattern same as another vehicle. I've got a friend that's a machinist mad all of it. He just finished adapting a infinity v8 to rx7 tans for his project.


----------

